# Can someone tell a line by looks alone?



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

First off I freely admit I am a noob when it comes to breed knowledge. That's why I've come here to learn. Secondly, my two dogs are not from breeders, and I know they are probably considered curs in the eyes of most, whatever.

I am asking if it is possible to tell what line a dog may have descended from just by looking at it. I posted a pic of my male one time and was told he looked like a Colby dog. I said okay as I had an idea of what he meant, because I had researched my American Bulldog's ped and learned about Johnsons, Scotts, etc...

So after adopting a second Pit I thought it high time to actually learn about the breed. In actuality, my male is really my mother in laws, but we all live in the same house, and I do most of the caregiving. So I consider him mine as much as it is hers. As I said, I'm here to learn. Here's some pics of the two.

King

















Is it normal for ears to always be up like that? I also notice his coat is a little rougher than Daisy, could he be mixed?

Daisy

















About the only problem with this pound puppy is that she has small seizures (less than 2 minutes) every other day. My American Bulldog was epilectic, so I have experience with this, and it doesn't bother me. SHe's about 59lbs in the pic, is that too big for a female? $75 bucks for a chipped, altered, vaccinated, housebroken dog is a bargain, lol.

Anyways, any observations would be helpful as to what line they may be from.


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

there is no way anyone can tell you what lines they came from.


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

YJSONLY said:


> there is no way anyone can tell you what lines they came from.


Ok thanx. Just thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love his ears! I think he may be a mix with a tad of something else other than bull dog... not because of ears alone, but because of the build he is around. 

You ever get your black and white one checked for anemia? My moms cocker spaniel went anemic because of a previous flea problem which resulted in seizures. Are the gums nice and pink??


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

King's ears remind me of a German Shephard, but there are some pits whose ears stand up like that. They're both very cute dogs, but you'll never know the bloodline for sure without a ped. Who called your dogs curs? They look like very nice dogs to me.


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> King's ears remind me of a German Shephard, but there are some pits whose ears stand up like that. They're both very cute dogs, but you'll never know the bloodline for sure without a ped. Who called your dogs curs? They look like very nice dogs to me.


Oh my god, they're awesome dogs. There are those elitest snob types though that feel if there's no papers then the dogs are just mongrels. So that comment was to head those types of responses off at the pass. (After reading some more threads on the site, I doubt those type of folks are here.)

Anywho, Daisy's current status with the Vet. is to document her epidsodes for a 30 day period and then go back for some blood work. He doesn't feel her attacks although frequent, don't merit medication at this point due to the fact they last like a couple of minutes in duration. At first we thought it was impacted anal glands due to a Shelter diet, but that's been ruled out now. I'll keep the anemia thing in mind the next time I go back. Her gums are nice and pink though.

I tell you. For a freebie and rescue, I couldn't have asked for better dogs. I'm tempted to add a 3rd dog back since I know we can handle it, and have had up to 4 before, but I'm not sure I could get lucky again like I was with Daisy. We'll see.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They sound awsome.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Some people can guess at a line if they are REAL GOOD dogmen and a dog is very well line bred. I say this cause I have witnessed it and was amazed. More than likely you cant tell a bloodline from looking at a dog but you can get a good idea of the breed. I would say there is a real good chance your first dog is definitely mixed but thats ok. Your second dog looks closer to being "pure" ABPT.

By the way, welcome to the site and where are you a firefighter? I am a firefighter for the City Of Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what triggers the seizures, have you noticed ? any 1 seizure have anything in common with the last? does she just fall over or does she flail around during the episode?


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

redog said:


> what triggers the seizures, have you noticed ? any 1 seizure have anything in common with the last? does she just fall over or does she flail around during the episode?


Old Fort: I'm a career Firefighter in Stratford, Ct. 6 years now driving Ladder 1.

Redog: Funny enough there always seems to be a stress involved when they happen. More often than not it seems to happen after she's been "worked up" a bit. Although she's had them in the middle of the night too. I'll describe a typical attack, because you can tell when they are gonna happen.

Daisy gets a look like something just bit her ass. She tucks her tail and spins a couple times. She then procedes to whine and start running around the house looking for a "quiet area", which is usually the dining room. When she gets there she procedes to howl like she's a wolf with this thousand yard stare. All this happens in about a 2 minute time span, and poof it's over. Like nothing happened. She'll either look to come back into the living area or go eat or drink, wagging her tail happily. There's also no aggression during the episodes towards me or the kids, but she definitely doesn't want King near her.

As I said, my vet first thought impacted anal glands, but a steady diet and 2 examinations found them to be normal as far as he could tell. So he thinks it could be petit mal seizures. He wants me to document the episodes for a month and then do some blood work. So we'll see.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

My grandmas chiu has seizures going on 11 yrs now she was dropped on her head when she was about 6 weeks old and has had them ever since.........


----------



## gibsonpitbulls (Apr 1, 2008)

*tell a line by looks*

hello to all ,i look at other bloodlines put up to yours ,look at the leg,head,face,.I have own alot of bulldogs from eli,kingfish,redboy,jeep,gotty-razor.just do your homework it paysoff must of the time.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You can not just look at a dog and say Oh that is such and such a bloodline .

There is a standard for APBTs so those who breed true to it will have dogs of various lines that look alike. Add to that BYBs pumping out pups for no rhyme or reason who are not standard or are pet quality from lines and it screws things all up.

That being said you can certainly look at a well bred line and see consistency, but you couldn't say with 100% certainty anything unless the pup was papered by a good registry and reputable breeder

I can't see the picts you posted it says they were deleted or moved.... oh welll


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes and no. There are many lines with a set type and I've found them not too hard to identify. If you know your bloodlines well enough and the line has a set type you can easily recognize a dog of a certain bloodline. However if there is no papers to back that up then you still really don't know. The dog could look a lot like one bloodline but just happen to have that type of look or maybe could only be an 1/8 of that bloodline but for whatever reason the genes were real dominant. So saying it is that bloodline just on looks alone would be wrong, without any pedigree to prove it, its just an educated guess. I've guessed plenty of dogs correctly but they all had pedigrees to prove it when I asked. So I'd say without a pedigree you can't be sure on looks alone.


----------

